# how 2 add background image to my computer ??



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 31, 2007)

as the title says how 2 add background image to my computer ??
i tried hacking explorer.exe and shell32.dll in reshacker no results


----------



## devgujar (Sep 4, 2007)

contac me at    devgujar@gmail.com    i will send you softwr


----------



## anandk (Sep 4, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46799&highlight=change+folder+background


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 4, 2007)

^^^^^ i aksed for my computer not drives !


----------

